# Hard decision.



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

It took every will in my body NOT to take this boy home. 
He's labeled incorrectly as a "long fin white opaque betta"
He's actually a pretty awesome half moon! No one at the LPS seems to know he's a HM though. He's absolutely amazing. 
There's also a small blue-ish dot at the base of his tail which makes me want him even MORE. I keep imagining him marbling up into a blue Dalmatian.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's another photo of him! He's so pretty, still thinking about him.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooooo! He's very pretty. Love his opaque fins. I know how you feel, I saw a gorgeous orange butterfly the other day and I wanted to cry walking out the door leaving him there. :C


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw! Maybe he won't be white after all, but he is pretty!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> Ooooo! He's very pretty. Love his opaque fins. I know how you feel, I saw a gorgeous orange butterfly the other day and I wanted to cry walking out the door leaving him there. :C


It's so hard saying no! It's that guy feeling of wanting so many bettas that's kind of telling me to breed, so I can tend to all the little baby bettas and watch them blossom!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> Aw! Maybe he won't be white after all, but he is pretty!


I kind of hope he marbles into a blue Dalmatian, if he does then I'll 100% take him home is he's still there. Marble bettas rarely change colours in bowls though...a nice warm tank helps the process I feel.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

TruongLN said:


> It's so hard saying no! It's that guy feeling of wanting so many bettas that's kind of telling me to breed, so I can tend to all the little baby bettas and watch them blossom!


OMG My husband would probably have an aneurysm if I told him I wanted to breed. XD I'll just have to make due with going to the pet store a million times a week and starring at them longingly.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> OMG My husband would probably have an aneurysm if I told him I wanted to breed. XD I'll just have to make due with going to the pet store a million times a week and starring at them longingly.


I'm lucky my boyfriend is willing to let me breed!! He definitely would rather me do that than going to pet stores to ogle at the bettas!!! He hates that. I can sit in the betta section for a half hour plus, just watching them all swim!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Get him


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

TruongLN said:


> I'm lucky my boyfriend is willing to let me breed!! He definitely would rather me do that than going to pet stores to ogle at the bettas!!! He hates that. I can sit in the betta section for a half hour plus, just watching them all swim!


Well, I see his point. We have to move a lot for his job, and trying to move everything that comes with breeding could be a paint in the butt! I'll just stick to my soon to be two smaller aquariums and be happy. But I can still window shop all I want! XD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Get him


Haha such a bad influence Matt!!
I want to ;( and you telling me to isn't helping at all!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> Well, I see his point. We have to move a lot for his job, and trying to move everything that comes with breeding could be a paint in the butt! I'll just stick to my soon to be two smaller aquariums and be happy. But I can still window shop all I want! XD


Oh that makes a lot of sense. Moving a lot with trying to breed would be the worst situation ever.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I told myself I wouldn't buy more than two bettas for my husband's sanity, but then when my store got a new shipment in, I caved. I pulled out a gorgeous white male with some black on his fins. NO REGRETS BUYING HIM. He has completely changed from mostly white, to mostly black/blue. I've had him for about 2 weeks now, and it seems he is keeping his face white... We will see. He's such a happy boy


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I told myself I wouldn't buy more than two bettas for my husband's sanity, but then when my store got a new shipment in, I caved. I pulled out a gorgeous white male with some black on his fins. NO REGRETS BUYING HIM. He has completely changed from mostly white, to mostly black/blue. I've had him for about 2 weeks now, and it seems he is keeping his face white... We will see. He's such a happy boy


Aren't marbles wonderful?? I actually have a delta boy (looks like a VeilTail when not flaring) that was mostly white with a few blue streaks and now everything but his head is a navy blue with the exceptions of the tips if his ventral fins.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Aren't marbles wonderful?? I actually have a delta boy (looks like a VeilTail when not flaring) that was mostly white with a few blue streaks and now everything but his head is a navy blue with the exceptions of the tips if his ventral fins.


I was totally blown away at how quickly he changed. He only had a few black spots on his tail - his body was completely white when I bought him. In the course of 13 days, he has gone from that to almost completely black/blue. He's the most beautiful fish I've ever seen! lol 
I believe he's a super delta, he looks pretty close to a half moon when he's flared. I bought him from work as a "dragon scale" betta.

Before (Jan.3/14)
View attachment 275897

View attachment 275905


Now (Jan.16/14)
View attachment 275913

View attachment 275921


If all bettas turned out like this, I would probably buy them all and have a house full of bettas xD
(I apologize that the photos are a bit blurry, it's the best I could manage with my iPhone and with how much Gray gets excited when I'm around lol)


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I was totally blown away at how quickly he changed. He only had a few black spots on his tail - his body was completely white when I bought him. In the course of 13 days, he has gone from that to almost completely black/blue. He's the most beautiful fish I've ever seen! lol
> I believe he's a super delta, he looks pretty close to a half moon when he's flared. I bought him from work as a "dragon scale" betta.
> 
> If all bettas turned out like this, I would probably buy them all and have a house full of bettas xD
> (I apologize that the photos are a bit blurry, it's the best I could manage with my iPhone and with how much Gray gets excited when I'm around lol)


He definitely looks like a super delta, my guy is just a delta though. I'll post pictures of him when I can! He nipped his own fins a while back, he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> He definitely looks like a super delta, my guy is just a delta though. I'll post pictures of him when I can! He nipped his own fins a while back, he's on the road to recovery!


Silly fish. I would love to see him 

In the mean time, why haven't you bought the betta yet? Think of the potential!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Silly fish. I would love to see him
> 
> In the mean time, why haven't you bought the betta yet? Think of the potential!


He is silly! He really does look like a veil though haha.
I'll get photos of his before and after this weekend.

I'm a little hesitant right now with buying bettas...
Last weekend I got one of my dream fish, an orange dalmatian plakat.
I had him less than two days. The day after owning him he showed signs of columnaris that just attacked too quickly...I medicated and he still passed..very sad, and I'm very scared to get another in fear of it happening again..

Here are photos of when he was alive.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=331449


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

He's very handsome but it looks like he's a tailbiter....


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> He is silly! He really does look like a veil though haha.
> I'll get photos of his before and after this weekend.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant right now with buying bettas...
> ...


I remember seeing that thread when you first posted it. He was a really pretty fish, I'm terribly sorry to hear that he passed away  I know I would be devastated if Gray passed away, especially since I'm not sure if he's done changing color and I REALLY want to see how he's going to turn out.

So I understand why you would be hesitant. This betta looks pretty healthy in the photos you posted... Then again, I guess that's not saying much.. I personally would take the risk. I know I would end up beating myself up since I now always wonder if the betta would ever change or just stay the same. Had I not bought Gray on impulse, I would have never been able to see his dramatic change.

Again, I'm sorry for your loss. To me, my bettas are kinda like kids to me. They really brighten my day.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

sparketta said:


> He's very handsome but it looks like he's a tailbiter....


I'd gnaw my limbs/tail too if I was stuck in a tiny bowl and probably bored out of my brain


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I'd gnaw my limbs/tail too if I was stuck in a tiny bowl and probably bored out of my brain


You have to think about it from the pet stores point of view though, since bettas are so territorial, all they can do is put them in bowls to display them, it's a temporary home, they're not there for ever.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

sparketta said:


> He's very handsome but it looks like he's a tailbiter....


He could have bitten his tail during shipping, I know half moons are really prone to doing that.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I remember seeing that thread when you first posted it. He was a really pretty fish, I'm terribly sorry to hear that he passed away  I know I would be devastated if Gray passed away, especially since I'm not sure if he's done changing color and I REALLY want to see how he's going to turn out.
> 
> So I understand why you would be hesitant. This betta looks pretty healthy in the photos you posted... Then again, I guess that's not saying much.. I personally would take the risk. I know I would end up beating myself up since I now always wonder if the betta would ever change or just stay the same. Had I not bought Gray on impulse, I would have never been able to see his dramatic change.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for your loss. To me, my bettas are kinda like kids to me. They really brighten my day.


It was really sad, but it's something that you can't change so I've gotten over it...I don't like to dwell on things that I can't change, but then again that's hard.

With much of your convincing (it really didn't take much because I love this fish!) I will most likely get him =].

It's really nice to be able to talk to someone! Thank you ^0^


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> You have to think about it from the pet stores point of view though, since bettas are so territorial, all they can do is put them in bowls to display them, it's a temporary home, they're not there for ever.


I work in a pet store that carries bettas, so I completely understand, and know how necessary it is since we usually have to order 60 bettas at a time to keep up with the demand in this area, but every day I feel bad for the poor boys stuck in their little bowls/cups. I've bought all my boys from my work place and they all have thrived once out of their little cups. 

I was just pointing out that every day at work, I see how bored a lot of those bettas get, and unfortunately some start tail biting.

My purple VT came to the store with major damage in his tail, so I know first hand it's not always what happens in the store. My newest boy, an orange VT, also has some damage to his tail.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> It was really sad, but it's something that you can't change so I've gotten over it...I don't like to dwell on things that I can't change, but then again that's hard.
> 
> With much of your convincing (it really didn't take much because I love this fish!) I will most likely get him =].
> 
> It's really nice to be able to talk to someone! Thank you ^0^


I always get sad when animals, big or small, die, even if I didn't have much of an attachment to them in the first place. When ever we get our shipment, I always get a bit upset when some of the bettas don't make the trip (we get ours flown from BC, Canada to MB, Canada, so it's a bit of a trip).

Seeing that you had a slight attachment to this fish already, I couldn't help but think of how he could thrive and how happy he would be to get out of that little bowl.  I hope he's still there if you do end up going back for him. I cannot help but think of the potential he has to look even better with some TLC.

I'm glad I could lend an ear ^_^ (or an eye I suppose? lol)


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I always get sad when animals, big or small, die, even if I didn't have much of an attachment to them in the first place. When ever we get our shipment, I always get a bit upset when some of the bettas don't make the trip (we get ours flown from BC, Canada to MB, Canada, so it's a bit of a trip).
> 
> Seeing that you had a slight attachment to this fish already, I couldn't help but think of how he could thrive and how happy he would be to get out of that little bowl.  I hope he's still there if you do end up going back for him. I cannot help but think of the potential he has to look even better with some TLC.
> 
> I'm glad I could lend an ear ^_^ (or an eye I suppose? lol)


Is there a shop in BC that you order them from??

My fingers are crossed for a blue Dalmatian! It's probably a long shop, but a person can dream!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Is there a shop in BC that you order them from??
> 
> My fingers are crossed for a blue Dalmatian! It's probably a long shop, but a person can dream!


My work place orders from a company called Little Fish Company (they have EVERYTHING that goes in tanks... Well, almost everything) I'm told they supply to a lot of Pet Valu's across Canada.
3 of my boys are from this company (one of them being my marble SD) I've been VERY pleased with how this company communicates and the wide variety of colours they send the store  Customers have been thrilled with the variety.

I really hope he turns out as a dalmatian for you! Then again, I've never minded the marbles


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> My work place orders from a company called Little Fish Company (they have EVERYTHING that goes in tanks... Well, almost everything) I'm told they supply to a lot of Pet Valu's across Canada.
> 3 of my boys are from this company (one of them being my marble SD) I've been VERY pleased with how this company communicates and the wide variety of colours they send the store  Customers have been thrilled with the variety.
> 
> I really hope he turns out as a dalmatian for you! Then again, I've never minded the marbles


I know Little Fish Company!! I'm pretty sure they supply A LOT of pet stores. 
I'm going to Vancouver in July and I'm hoping the pet stores there have some amazing fish (I would assume so), bettas to be specific. 

Well today is the day! I'm picking him up today after work.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> I know Little Fish Company!! I'm pretty sure they supply A LOT of pet stores.
> I'm going to Vancouver in July and I'm hoping the pet stores there have some amazing fish (I would assume so), bettas to be specific.
> 
> Well today is the day! I'm picking him up today after work.


I am very happy with the company  I got a couple half-moons for the store the first time I ordered from them, and the half-moons sold almost immediately. I'm a bit sad I didn't get some good pictures of them.

Make sure you post updates!!!
I actually have pictures of Gray (my marble) from every day that I've had him. So you can see the slow progression of him changing. It's really cool


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Such beautiful Bettas!!  I really love white bettas but Marbles are gorgeous. The change in yours Sathori is amazing! TruongN, I normally just try to stay out of Pet stores, it's the only way to control the addiction.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

AAquarist said:


> Such beautiful Bettas!!  I really love white bettas but Marbles are gorgeous. The change in yours Sathori is amazing! TruongN, I normally just try to stay out of Pet stores, it's the only way to control the addiction.


Thanks!
Woke up this morning to find he's still changing. The tips of his ventral fins have started to turn a red/pink and a small tint of red between the black on his dorsal. This fish is blowing my mind.
My addiction is fuelled by the fact that I work in a pet store... I am the one who orders and receives the bettas, and takes care of them all. And then I get attached and protective over them all.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I would love to stay away from pet stores but I actually work at one once a week as a hobby. So....it's impossible ( p′︵‵。).


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a pretty fish Truong. Get him. I want to be just as bad an influence as Matt 

Marbles can do very amazing transformations for sure. You may be able to get a refund from the store that sold you the sick fish. I wouldn't buy another from that store because often if one betta has been exposed to columnaris many others have as well.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> That is a pretty fish Truong. Get him. I want to be just as bad an influence as Matt
> 
> Marbles can do very amazing transformations for sure. You may be able to get a refund from the store that sold you the sick fish. I wouldn't buy another from that store because often if one betta has been exposed to columnaris many others have as well.


I went to get the HalfMoon and he was already gone! °(ಗдಗ。)°.
Oh well, I didn't NEED another betta haha. 

Yeah I'm probably not getting another fish from there again.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> I went to get the HalfMoon and he was already gone! °(ಗдಗ。)°.
> Oh well, I didn't NEED another betta haha.
> 
> Yeah I'm probably not getting another fish from there again.


Oh no  
Ah well. I guess it wasn't meant to be.. Next time however....


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Oh no
> Ah well. I guess it wasn't meant to be.. Next time however....


Haha yeah next time I won't be hesitating.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Haha yeah next time I won't be hesitating.


Good  I'm concerned that I won't be able to stay at 4 bettas when the next shipment arrives at my work place lol I have a very hard time saying "no"


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! <3


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Good  I'm concerned that I won't be able to stay at 4 bettas when the next shipment arrives at my work place lol I have a very hard time saying "no"


Ordered some pretty ones?


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Ordered some pretty ones?


The next order will be double tails and "long fin dragon scales" which usually turn out to be deltas/super deltas (that's what my fish, Gajeel and Gray, were sold to the store as). I'm a sucker for the dragon scaling lol


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> The next order will be double tails and "long fin dragon scales" which usually turn out to be deltas/super deltas (that's what my fish, Gajeel and Gray, were sold to the store as). I'm a sucker for the dragon scaling lol


Dragon scales are amazing!
My store gets fish tomorrow and I work Wednesday so I'm hoping I fall in love!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Dragon scales are amazing!
> My store gets fish tomorrow and I work Wednesday so I'm hoping I fall in love!


I wish I had more tanks... xD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I wish I had more tanks... xD


I have room for one more! . You should possibly get another tank...or two..haha


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> I have room for one more! . You should possibly get another tank...or two..haha


I'd totally be up for that... My husband on the other hand.... lol He thinks I'm crazy for having 4 tanks  I do plan on getting a 10gal and splitting it... So technically that would free up 2 tanks.... xD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I'd totally be up for that... My husband on the other hand.... lol He thinks I'm crazy for having 4 tanks  I do plan on getting a 10gal and splitting it... So technically that would free up 2 tanks.... xD


Haha when I'm in the PetStore and give my boyfriend "the look" he always gets mad because I don't need any more bettas I always tell him that he doesn't need anymore guns and then he gives in


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Haha when I'm in the PetStore and give my boyfriend "the look" he always gets mad because I don't need any more bettas I always tell him that he doesn't need anymore guns and then he gives in


Haha, my husband told me "I get a puppy before you get another fish" to which I replied "tell that to the landlord" We have signed a 2 pet agreement (which doesn't include fish) for our apartment, and we already have a cat and a dog. So he just gives in because usually the fish is already bought and I came home from work with it xD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Haha, my husband told me "I get a puppy before you get another fish" to which I replied "tell that to the landlord" We have signed a 2 pet agreement (which doesn't include fish) for our apartment, and we already have a cat and a dog. So he just gives in because usually the fish is already bought and I came home from work with it xD


Haha just randomly bringing them home works too!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Haha just randomly bringing them home works too!


It's a bit of a bad habit


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> It's a bit of a bad habit


Oh I absolutely agree! I really should end up breeding so i have absolutely NO room! Baby bettas everywhere, in jars, in all of the cupboards, under my bed, the bathrroom ^-^.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Oh I absolutely agree! I really should end up breeding so i have absolutely NO room! Baby bettas everywhere, in jars, in all of the cupboards, under my bed, the bathrroom ^-^.


Ha! That would be the best!

Except my cat would probably try eating them all :x


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Ha! That would be the best!
> 
> Except my cat would probably try eating them all :x


Does your cat ever try to get at your bettas? XP
I really do want to get into breeding.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> Does your cat ever try to get at your bettas? XP
> I really do want to get into breeding.


I don't think she intends on actually eating them. 3/4 of my tanks have lids on them, and she loves watching my purple VT and sometimes pats at the tank when he comes to check her out.
My one tank's came without a lid, so I'm waiting on the company to ship me a spare. My cat goes and checks out that tank too, but so far, Gajeel has been fine, besides the fact that my cat accidentally gets tangled in the cords and ends up pulling the bubbler/light out of the tank, which stirs it up a bit...

I don't think she means harm, she's just fascinated with water and things that move in the water lol


----------

